# Kaufmann to do Meistersinger in 2016 !!!



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Very interesting............

Thoughts?
:tiphat:

Hope its not a Reggietheater job.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds very good, I wonder who's singing Eva though


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Sounds very good, I wonder who's singing Eva though


Guess we have to wait for more info. They're teasing us.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Sounds very good, I wonder who's singing Eva though


I assume Kaufmann is singing Walther part.........the big question is who sings Hans Sachs, would Anja Harteros be a candidate for Eva (she is with Kaufmann in the reggie Lohengrin video)

Kaufmann is the best hope today for a great wagner tenor (sorry KF Vogt).......


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DarkAngel said:


> I assume Kaufmann is singing Walther part.........the big question is who sings Hans Sachs, would Anja Harteros be a candidate for Eva (she is with Kaufmann in the reggie Lohengrin video)
> 
> Kaufmann is the best hope today for a great wagner tenor.......


That is a possibility but however it could also be Netrebko.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

DarkAngel said:


> I assume Kaufmann is singing Walther part.........the big question is who sings Hans Sachs, would Anja Harteros be a candidate for Eva (she is with Kaufmann in the reggie Lohengrin video)
> 
> Kaufmann is the best hope today for a great wagner tenor.......


It says in the video he's singing Stolzing. It also gives some other names too that could be the other cast members. I don't recognize the names though.
Do you?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> It says in the video *he's singing Stolzing*. It also gives some other names too that could be the other cast members. I don't recognize the names though.
> Do you?


*Walther *von Stolzing, I also don't recognize any of those names in the ending credits


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

The cast is listed at the Operabase entry for the production. I don't recognize many names but you can click through.

Wolfgang Koch is singing Sachs; he sang Wotan at Bayreuth the last two summers. He just sang Amfortas at Berlin State Opera under Barenboim and is going to sing Sachs in a different production in October (again with Barenboim).

Sara Jakubiak is singing Eva; she recently sang Ariadne in Frankfurt. She also has sung Elsa at Granz Opera and Marie in Wozzeck at ENO.

Hans Sachs Wolfgang Koch
Veit Pogner Christof Fischesser
Kunz Vogelgesang Kevin Conners
Konrad Nachtigall Christian Rieger
Sixtus Beckmesser Johannes Martin Kränzle
Fritz Kothner Markus Eiche
Balthasar Zorn Ulrich Reß
Ulrich Eißlinger Stefan Heibach
Augustin Moser Francesco Petrozzi
Hermann Ortel Friedemann Röhlig
Hans Schwarz Peter Lobert
Hans Foltz Christoph Stephinger
Walther von Stolzing Jonas Kaufmann
David Benjamin Bruns
Eva Sara Jakubiak
Magdalena Okka von der Damerau
Nachtwächter Tareq Nazmi

David Bösch is the director. I don't think I've seen anything by him but from the trailers for some of his productions for the company I'm guessing his Meistersinger won't be very traditional.





L'elisir d'amore 2009 Bayerische Staatsoper





L'Orfeo 2014 Bayerische Staatsoper


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

Johannes Martin Kränzle has been singing Beckmesser in recent years in productions all around the world, including the Met, and the marvelous Glyndebourne version with Gerald Finley as Sachs.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bill H. said:


> Johannes Martin Kränzle has been singing Beckmesser in recent years in productions all around the world, including the Met, and the marvelous Glyndebourne version with Gerald Finley as Sachs.


He was good I thought.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Is Kaufmann's voice light enough for the part?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Is Kaufmann's voice light enough for the part?


Definitely. In fact I think it's just about the ideal weight. Kaufmann's voice is dark in color but not extremely "heavy." He has sung plenty of lighter roles quite creditably, and you'll note that he is very carefully putting off taking on the heaviest Wagner parts, Tristan and Siegfried. The difficulty of Walther for a dramatic tenor lies in it's rather high tessitura; it stays higher than Wagner's other tenor parts, and even the great Melchior gave it up because, he said, it didn't allow him enough low notes to utilize the whole of his range.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Definitely. In fact I think it's just about the ideal weight. Kaufmann's voice is dark in color but not extremely "heavy." He has sung plenty of lighter roles quite creditably, and you'll note that he is very carefully putting off taking on the heaviest Wagner parts, Tristan and Siegfried. The difficulty of Walther for a dramatic tenor lies in it's rather high tessitura; it stays higher than Wagner's other tenor parts, and even the great Melchior gave it up because, he said, it didn't allow him enough low notes to utilize the whole of his range.


Time will tell.


----------

